# Soke Naked Ninja!!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.wral.com/irresistible/4803904/detail.html


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 4, 2005)

got ta be careful swing a sword around in the buff


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Aug 4, 2005)

If that guy is a soke, think he would teach me the art of naked-ninjutsu?

After he gets out of prison of course.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 4, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> If that guy is a soke, think he would teach me the art of naked-ninjutsu?
> 
> After he gets out of prison of course.


To bad it's not Kenpo.  I understand he could teach you that from within prison.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

Kenpo for Criminals! Fair enough.

Personally, I'd want to wear some clothes while swinging that sword.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 11, 2005)

All I have to say is...that guy better not be a an EPAK guy!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 12, 2005)

Kenpo in prison gives the term "EPAK" a whole new meaning...

Yikes! Don't want any part of that...


----------

